# Different company’s dovetail bits and different bit heights?



## Nickbee (Nov 9, 2007)

I’ve always used whiteside bits. For the heck of it I wanted to try a Freud on my next box project. So I get the same ½” 14 deg dovetail bit that I’ve used from whiteside. I make some test cuts and it turns out I need to have the Freud bit a good 1/32” higher to get a good dovetail fit. This makes no sense to me since both bits have the same spec. For this particular project it means I can’t use the Freud bit. Is this common for different manufacture’s bits to be off like this?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Nick

I think it's like the Ford and Chev. thing....no real standard for parts, I will make mind the way I want and keep them coming to me for more...it's like if you try and put on some Ford wheels on your Chev. it's not going to fit,,, why don't they make them all the same they are after all just wheels just like router bits.. 

===


----------



## Nickbee (Nov 9, 2007)

thanks bob,,, I was starting to think it was me


----------

